# Hazard on the Upper Dolores!!!!



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*sounds like.....*

you need to bring some wire cutters


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Cut off all that flat water by using the access that I described in the earlier post, if it's still there. It's not obvious from the highway if you're going 55 mph, but there is a turnout about 2-3 miles below the ledge hole section. I used to know the mile marker, but I haven't been down to catch this run in a few years. There's a rutted out road that goes straight down to the river.


----------

